# What happened to MyTransferSource.com?



## ButtonsRock (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been getting sublimation transfers from Ron Hill at mytransfersource.com for about 6 months now and the service has always been excellent with a very quick turnaround. 

With my most recent order, something seems to be wrong. I have attempted to contact him through both email and by telephone, but have not been able to get in touch with him. His email is being returned undelivered and his phone goes straight to voicemail. 

Does anyone know him or what might be going on?

Thanks!

Todd Gail
Buttons Rock


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I will be happy Help you out. 
Pm me for a great price. We will ship as many as you want on Monday.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Sounds like his business has gone under. Could have been the economy or it could have been natural disaster related. I don't know where he's from but it sounds like he is out of business. You can PM me too or email me. I can help you out as well.


----------



## peterazdig (Jun 20, 2012)

I placed an order through his site a few weeks ago also, based on some reviews. He told me they had a lightening strike and their printer was behind but they were doing mine that day. Then Ron just stopped communicating and I never got my order.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Todd,

We are definitely still here! Let me do some checking and see what is going on. I thought we had everything fixed...apparently not!

THANK YOU


----------



## ButtonsRock (Feb 21, 2011)

Ron, sorry I didn't follow up on this thread sooner. Yes, we're all resolved. You got in touch with me on Friday and I received my transfers Monday. Excellent work as usual. Thanks very much!


----------



## mtmsp2011 (Aug 16, 2016)

hey could you help me with a order dave?


----------

